# O-Gauge drag strip



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

I have been able to purchase one of the O-gauge drag tracks I built some years ago with continuous rail in the three 8' powered sections. the two 8' shut down sections have original untouched 6" pieces of Aurora O-Gauge track installed for now. those might (read WILL) be converted into steel strips for quicker shut down of magnet cars, freeing up the 6" original pieces for other uses.
I also acquired the Trik Trax Drag Trax timing system with *60'* sensors.
the track is in great shape and I need to clean surface rust off the rails.
in addition to my buddy Hank's strip(Wizzard) and our great friend Sgrig's strip(Wizzard), this strip will soon be in action for at least testing and tuning.
it has seen 100 MPH passes and I am rewiring the taps with a better type of connection.
I have heard that sjracer in S. Joisey and Joe Honeymoon in central Joisey both have strips now too.
this could lead to a rotating schedule in the 2012-13 winter season.
nothing has been discussed and this is just a suggestion, so comments, suggestions and snide remarks are welcome.
whether I ever even get this operational again, I am really happy to have it back.
there aren't too many timing systems that have REAL two (2) stage sensors for each lane and can allow one racer to "burn" the other down in the staging lights.
plus the computer is designed for only drag racing and has no purpose other than that. eliminating certain circumstances that arise with other systems.
thank you for reading my tirade about my momentary triumph....
back to your originally scheduled whatever now

LOL

:tongue:


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Glad you were able to get one of them back, Al!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:

I just might try to participate in a mail in race one of these days just so someone else doesn't come in last! :tongue:


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

*mystery?*

OK, bear with me. I sold that track and timing system almost immediately to a local enthusiast. NOW!
http://s293.photobucket.com/albums/mm46/alpink/monster armature and drag strip/
what is going on here?








poor pictures ... I know ... squint!








yeah, not much better, but what is it?








OK last one .... you know what it is!








so, I'll have more pics soon and results from testing the Dragon with light sensors.
.
:wave:


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

Cool stuff Al. Keen to see what you think of the dragon set up!


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

kiwi, I only have 18 feet total to work with, so the powered/timed section is going to have to be about 10' 3.75" which is an eight mile 1/64 scale. not sure how I am going to arrest the cars yet.


----------



## Black Oxxpurple (Jul 3, 2011)

Just send them up the wall. It will stop them


----------



## macmagee (Dec 2, 2010)

*winter 2012/2013 racing*

al that would be great we just have to coordinate
it. honeymoon joe was re-doing his kitchen
that comes first before racing so hopefully
we will have some news at hanks race.
see you guys on in oct.
lets go racin lets get this series started.

mac


----------



## sidejobjon (Jun 3, 2010)

Count me in, I would like to put a 18 ft Drag test track next to max road coarse.
Joe enough with that kitchen, He don`t miss a good deal in Buy & Sell LOL haha


----------



## sidejobjon (Jun 3, 2010)

Kitchen must be getting done, Joes coming over to take some laps tonight,
Break in the Max. 
SJJ


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

*finished, sort of*

http://s293.photobucket.com/albums/mm46/alpink/monster armature and drag strip/

as you know, I have been building a 1/64 scale 1/8 mile drag strip in the hallway of my apt.
using TOMY AFX track for now and incorporating the Auto World win lane bridge I have finally installed the Slot Dragon timing system and tested it.
the powered section of the track is about 12 feet, the timed area is 10 feet 3.75 inches. the remaining 6 feet are shut down.

for your delight ..............................





















starting line showing timing system & christmas tree on temporary TV table









ET showing on the Slot Dragon system display









RT showing on display









view of track looking at finish line and lane winner bridge from Auto World

the system works very well. don't laugh too hard at my RTs, I was just testing and wanted to get something on the display for pics. one toggles between the ET and RT on the display. this can easily select bye runs for either lane. pro tree only, but that is what we usually race classes with. bracket racing uses the Sports Tree which is not available on this system currently. I need to let the guys in Thailand know that it all works as advertised and I am happy with a $100.00 drag timing system.
I probably could have bought the software and electronics for one of the PC based systems and had Sports Tree availability, but that requires a computer to load it on and the tree is only on the monitor. I just didn't have room for all that in the hallway and this, with another shelf mounted above the track, fits very nicely and can be more easily portable.

the first link above gives more pics of the project.


----------



## sidejobjon (Jun 3, 2010)

Al,
Great use of some dead hall space. Looks the you got it nice & straight. So slot Dragon is the way to go?
Thanks SJJ


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

That looks good Al:thumbsup:


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

thank you


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Ahhhh, now I get the fuss.......

Using the Slot Dragon *AND* the AW drag strip stuff together....










Wow, this is a slot dragon racin slot car batmobile monday night game changer, man!!!!


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

the finish line for the dragon is about 10 inches in front of the AW bridge. just threw the battery operated win light bridge in for kicks and giggles. it only stay lit for a few seconds, but still gives a quick indication of lane win without looking at the dragon display. I have been considering incorporating the bridge with the dragon, but for now, it will be a stand alone. thanks for the kind words guys.
got some additional shelves put up and got rid of the TV table. pics soon.


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

Very cool Al. Thanks for the run down on the Slotdragon set up!


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

What's cool about this is the fact that is is semi portable, expandable at your next location if you have room for a 1/4 mile set up, with minimal drywall patching ( unlike a night of racing with honda27.   Looks like a cool set up, and for the price well worth it. Great report Al!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:

P.S. I could do this, but the track would have to be on it's side, and that great 1/4 loop track that Rich uses for a decel would have to be about mid track.. :jest:


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

You been a busy boy. 

Looks great Al. 

How bout a shot of your stock room???? Show us!!!


----------



## gonegonzo (Jan 18, 2006)

Will you be running 1/43rd scale cars ?

Thx Gonzo


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

ummm, I don't know. I'll have to get some out and see if they will fit on this Auto World/TOMY AFX track side by side.
bet back to you soon on that.


----------



## joegri (Feb 13, 2008)

*jersey a drag hotbed?*

you guys are onto something there. a traveling series that is doable. nice i like the concept! wish i lived in the area to join in on the fun! good luck and i have a feeling al is sandbaggin a special car !beware if he wants to race for $$$ or parts or first born kid.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

ssssssshhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## rbrunne1 (Sep 22, 2007)

Al - Well done :thumbsup:

Great use of a hallway


----------

